# STATEMENT FROM OC SHERIFF HASN'T CHANGED SINCE YESTERDAY 4-30-20......!



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

OC Sheriff Don Barnes

@OCSheriffBarnes

Please see my statement regarding the Governor's closure of Orange County's beaches:
5:55 PM · Apr 30, 2020·













* Now we are heading into the weekend.......*


----------

